# Picking up my Lathe today



## dmac (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm picking up my new Lathe from the trucking depot today. They wouldn't deliver to my house unless I had something to lift it off the truck and at 650Kg I just couldn't do it.

Once home and unloaded I'll post some pictures.

Dave.


----------



## rhitee93 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ooh, happy day indeed 

Congratulations!


----------



## 1Kenny (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep, congratulations. Don't drop it.

Kenny


----------



## Sshire (Apr 19, 2012)

Excellent!
Buy 1 gallon Simple Green, you'll need it to get Chinese cosmoline off. 
I pretty much took the entire lathe apart and it was my first lathe. Cleaned everything. Relubed. 
Mine was from Grizzly and the tech recommended 30w Mobil 1 except for ways(way oil there)
Best of luck. Make chips.
Stan


----------



## dmac (Apr 20, 2012)

Well it's home, uncrated and out of the trailer. I just need to move it about 6 feet into position. I'm exhausted.

I've taken heaps of pics so over the weekend I upload.

There was no gunk on it at all, just covered in oil, like dripping off it.

Dave.


----------



## dmac (Apr 20, 2012)

Sneak peak


----------



## dmac (Apr 21, 2012)

Well after two days of work it's now in the shed. I have a couple of issue's to sort still.

It was very tight getting it under the roller door.





Then hoisting it out of the trailer





I'll post some pics of it's final spot today.

Cheers,


----------



## speedyb (Apr 21, 2012)

Beautiful Machine! I would have a cot next to it for the next week


----------



## steamer (Apr 21, 2012)

Oooooooooooooooooh.! Steamer Like!

Dave


----------



## metalmad (Apr 21, 2012)

Me too, real nice pick up 
Pete


----------



## dmac (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.

Here it is in it's new home.






and bonding with the MV


----------



## Danuke (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow, that's one beastly machine. It looks like I would have to burn my garage down in order to get it to fit.


----------



## speedyb (Apr 22, 2012)

nice Husqvarna sign  have owned a few in the past. and not the Italian ones! lol.


----------



## dmac (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Speedyb,

I've had about 8 Huskies, a couple of 125CR's and then about 6 250CR's, the last was the first single shock version so some time ago. I loved them.

Sometimes I drool over the older Huskies on eBay but how many toys can you have.

Dave


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 23, 2012)

That is one FINE MV!!!! ;D

Like the lathe too!
Nice and new and shiny!!!!
Hope it does not stay that way for long!!! ;D

Andrew


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 23, 2012)

Dave,

Yours is a later version than mine, but I have never had one regret since I have started to use mine, except for one. Like another person that I know with this size lathe, the caps for starting the motor gave up after about 6 months, but my supplier just sent me a replacement motor by overnight courier. I still need to get the old motor fixed, just in case.

Just make sure you go over it with a fine toothed comb and set it up exactly how you want it, give it a good drink of oil every time you come to use it, and it will serve you well for many years to come.

I don't think you will be disappointed with your purchase.


John


----------



## dmac (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Andrew, I love my MV. It's really soul cleansing after a ride, gets rid of the **** that accumulates in your head at work.

John, thanks for the advise. I've run about 6 hours on the lathe so far. I was intending on doing about the same again then changing the fluids. I've got to chase Hare and Forbes tomorrow as the electronic brake does not work. The full variable speed on such a large lathe is pretty cool.

Dave.


----------

